
Wave Computing Launches TritonAI 64 Platform for High-Speed Inferencing - rbanffy
https://insidehpc.com/2019/04/wave-computing-launches-tritonai-64-platform-for-high-speed-inferencing/
======
sanxiyn
Another interesting offering is from Habana Labs:
[https://habana.ai/](https://habana.ai/)

I eagerly wait for MLPerf [https://mlperf.org/](https://mlperf.org/) Inference
benchmark. Both Habana Labs and Wave Computing are MLPerf members.

------
m0zg
A little too much "up to" next to the claims, but even if it's half as good as
they say, it'll be a solid offering. Strange to see them call 7nm "industry
standard" given that very few companies have access to the technology, and
they themselves most certainly do not.

~~~
jeanmichelx
I thought all you had to do to get access was to drop piles of money on TSMC
lap. Is the access not common?

~~~
m0zg
This would be rather a different order of magnitude of cash than a 10 year old
"startup" with 203M in funding, > 100 employees and no revenues would have.
From what I understand the current 7nm TMSC capacity is already maxed out by
the likes of Apple, NVIDIA, and AMD. And then TMSC also has just screwed up a
bunch of wafers through chemical contamination as well.

------
godelmachine
I am much ignorant about this, but I am curious to know if any comparison can
be established between TritonAI and InfiniBand?

